# rutting up fields



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...vvSi-WPn5QTY77FWI84u8UiV9BOP_ajOsQksCexA3vCqF

And they worry about the ruts hunters make..... LOL

Seriously... don't tear up farmers fields and roads......


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

this is 100% correct....

ask permission to drive into fields. It is wet wet wet. Even with this cold snap that is freezing the ground... still ask. The sun can make soft spots in the field and you can cause ruts.

I just got back from ND and talked with some farmers. They mentioned this is the most they have had to "help" hunters who got stuck in the fields. One made the comment he might shut down people hunting on his land because it was getting to be too much. So please as fellow hunters.... be careful. Have someone walk infront of the vehicle and check to make sure it isn't too soft... and even if it is "iffy"... back out and just walk in your decoys and spread.

If you don't want to see a Trespass law in ND... you need to make sure you respect the land and the land owners. :bop: :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree use a little common sense mixed with equal part of respect. That said I was out looking at the bad roads here in Stutsman county and the big 18 wheeler grain trucks are rolling. I sure hope they don't blame hunters.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Same goes for roads, section and quarter lines.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This is why I maintain an inventory of FBs, shells, socks and silhouettes even though many years I might not use one particular type. Sometimes you have to be able to walk in.


----------

